
Another attempt at Digital Receipts - aravindanr
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.stashrapp.com&#x2F;<p>I was reading the threads in HN before I started building StashR. It still looks like we don&#x27;t have a good solution for digital receipts. Paper seems to be the most convenient and frictionless way to receive receipts.<p>We are taking another stab at digital receipts where receipts could be delivered to a customer without requiring a email address or phone number.<p>While doing so, we decided that we should build a MVP to gauge user interest in storing receipts.<p>We have an Android app that we think is the best way to store receipts.<p>I would like to know what the HN community thinks about the app.<p>Looking forward to hear your comments.
======
aravindanr
Clickable link: [https://www.stashrapp.com/](https://www.stashrapp.com/)

